

The problem with girls in labs - stillsut
http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/world/2015/06/10/nobel-laureate-tim-hunt-talks-about-trouble-with-girls-labs/VejY5X5f4lne9yyDA2u56K/story.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Easy solution: boot the guys out of the lab. They can clean the hallways.

